

Ask YC: week by week planning on new company - socmoth

(dear lazyweb)<p>this guy wrote this amazing description of week by week what he did for three months _before_ starting to program or make the product.<p>example
week 1. call 10 potential customers a day, ask questions, listen!<p>week 2. call 10 investors, ask about market, potential downfalls behind ideas.<p>i can't remember any googlable details from his story, who he was, or what site it was published.<p>thanks
======
daveambrose
Are you referring to Balsamiq? <http://searchyc.com/balsamiq>

~~~
balsamiq
Thanks Dave, but I don't think he's thinking about me...I'll be checking back
to see who it is though, it sounds interesting!

------
socmoth
too bad. the guy spent three months just thinking about his startup. each week
had a point, with specific things like talking to customers, talking to
investors. finding out about competitors, etc. i really liked it, but forgot
to save it.

